# Missing paint code.



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

Just to be sure, you are saying you don't have this.....


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

I know for mine there's also a RPO code for the paint


GXGPRIMARY COLOR IRIDIUM MET (121V)


Unless you're saying there's no ID tag at all, then I'm not sure


----------



## Elentz91 (Jul 4, 2016)

Seems like the paint code is missing from the tag or does the O1S identify the paint?


----------



## Jondaytona (Apr 26, 2018)

:icon_scratch: ....yeah that's interesting, apparently they only decided to show your trim color instead of the body paint. Weird.

"BC CC" = "Base Coat/Clear Coat", then a number after it would designate color.

From the RPO codes that I have found online, this is what you have according to your tag...

01S=TRIM COLOR SEAT MED TITANIUM

GXH=PRIMARY COLOR BERLIN BLUE MET (122V)

If you care to check out the list to see any of the other codes that are on your tag, here is the link I used...

http://d354nuoz4t18d4.cloudfront.net...?cb=1497380755


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

You can have the dealer run the vin to get it as well.


----------

